# problem opening .gif files



## Dinosaur12 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there. How are you and merry christmas and a happy new year!!! I'd like to know how to open .gif files. People have sent me pictures and I can't open them. I have ACDC and Photostudio 5 and both programs don't open them. Is there a way to solve this dilemma? I'm pretty sure there is I just don't know how. Ok please help anybody. It will be appreciated. Trust me.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Both should open .GIF files just fine. Do you get an error message when trying to open them?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Can you see other .gif images on you PC?

Do you see the gif image at all or are they only showing the one frame of the Animation?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Not sure about ACDC, but PhotoStudio can't handle .gif files.
What OS are you using?


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

Go to START > SETTINGS > Control Panel and Click Folder Options. Select the File types tab. You will find a list of many filetypes (also called 'extensions'). Scroll down to the one in question (GIF). Select it, and under the window it should say what program is "associated" with that filetype. That is the program that should always try to open the filetype selected. If that won't operate, it may be damaged. and need reinstallation. or you may have loaded and deleted some imaging program that associated itself with images of that filetype. 

There is a "Change" button there. If you click that button, you will get a list of possible programs for opening that filetype. If you can't find the one you want in the list provided, click 'other'. You can then browse your system to find the program that you want. You can use this to set any available program to open all files of that type.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You could just drag and drop the gif into your web browser - though I would imagine ACDSee should be able to open them; a reinstall may be in order.


----------

